# Burrowing Owls in Florida, pics and video



## Silverpenguin (Nov 24, 2009)

Evening all, I just finished processing some photos I took of the Burrowing Owls in Florida - plus, I also just put the finishing touches to a video I made to show the experience. It's something I want to start doing more of, showing the process involved in getting the shots I take. It's only my second video (and first one that actually required editing lots of clips) so bare with me as I know I still have lots to learn of this new skill...oh and I have never had a good 'reading' voice in my opinion but I'm hoping it all comes together and works ok...!?!

You can view the video here.

And here are a couple of pics, more can be seen on the same link above. Enjoy


----------



## HikinMike (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm still waiting to capture my first Burrowing Owl in the wild. I just love those little owls! Great series!


----------



## Overread (Nov 24, 2009)

From what I have head of Florida (full of sunlight wildlife and midgies) you must be having a great time out there! 

Great work as always and great to see you sharing some of your behind the scenes work with the video camera as well. Hope to see many more such experiences 

edit : nominated: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/tpf-photo-month/182878-photo-month-november-09-nominations.html


----------



## Chuck (Nov 24, 2009)

Wow!  Thanks so much for the pics and video.


----------



## Cat nt Tat's Dusky (Nov 24, 2009)

Very nice pictures!

To show just how little I pay attention....Brian Piccolo Park isn't 10 minutes from my house!! Never, ever knew there was anything but Moskovy Ducks there!?!?!:banghead:


----------



## Al-Wazeer (Nov 25, 2009)

Beautiful shots, love the last one, only if the background was a bit darker to make the owl pop out


----------



## icassell (Nov 25, 2009)

These are wonderful.  I just got a couple of pix of these guys at the Phoenix Zoo a couple of weeks ago but, knowing you got them in the wild, makes them more interesting to me   #3 is my favorite.  On your video, I love the image of the owl next to the warning sign.


----------



## jnewmanco1 (Nov 25, 2009)

The images are wonderful and I really enjoyed the video. It was extremely informative and seeing it just made the photos that much better for me.


----------



## Atlas77 (Nov 25, 2009)

wow great caputres! The eyes in #3 are amazing.

Great work! :thumbup:


----------



## Jeni (Nov 26, 2009)

Love the last one as well.

All three are wonderful captures!


----------



## Silverpenguin (Nov 26, 2009)

Thanks for the kind replies all, much appreciated :thumbup:





Cat nt Tat's Dusky said:


> To show just how little I pay attention....Brian Piccolo Park isn't 10 minutes from my house!! Never, ever knew there was anything but Moskovy Ducks there!?!?!:banghead:


Shocking  lol :mrgreen:


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 26, 2009)

Gorgeous shots! I liked the video too, to see where you found them (so close to the road, and the park!). And to see the gear you used. How wonderful to get 3 of them so close together like that. This was a very enjoyable thread.


----------

